# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  أجرة المحامي في ضوء الشريعة الإسلامية مع بحث

## أم خطاب

أجرة المحامي في ضوء الشريعة الإسلامية
( بدل الأتعاب ) 
الدكتور مسلم محمد جودت اليوسف 

إن الحمد لله نحمده ، و نستعينه ، و نستهديه و نستغفره ، ونسترشده ، و نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ، و سيئات أعمالنا ، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، و من يضلل فلا هادي له ، و أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، و أشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله .
قال تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ) (آل عمران:102) .
و قال أيضاً : ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً) (النساء:1) .
وقال جل جلاله يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلاً سَدِيداً * يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً) (الأحزاب: 70-71) .
فإن أحسن الكلام كلام الله ، عز و جل ، خير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، شر الأمور محدثاتها ، وكل محدثة بدعة ، و كل بدعة ضلالة ، و كل ضلالة في النار .
و بعد :
بين القانون الوضعي الأعمال التي تستحق بدل الأتعاب و الحلول في حال وجود أو عدم وجود اتفاق بين الموكل و الوكيل (المحامي) فاعتبر القانون أن دين بدل الأتعاب من الديون الممتازة .
ولاشك بأن الشريعة و الفقه الإسلامي لا يختلفان مع القانون الوضعي في نقاط معدودة و لكن يختلفان معه في مواضع أخرى كثيرة .
و من النقاط المطابقة الأعمال التي يقوم بها المحامي و تستحق بدل الأتعاب . ذلك أن الشريعة تعترف بحق المحامي في تقاضي بدل أتعابه ( الجعل ) عما يقوم به من أعمال ضمن نطاق مهنته . كما تقر له بحق استيفاء النفقات التي دفعها في سبيل الدعوى التي وكل بها . فمن حق المحامي :
1 – أن يأخذ الأجر المتفق عليه متى قام بالعمل المتفق عليه ، و يجب إعطاء المحامي أجره قبل أن يجف عرقه .
2 – من حق المحامي استيفاء جميع النفقات التي دفعها في سبيل سير الدعوى .
فالوكالة بمجرد عقدها تنشئ التزامات وحقوق في ذمة كلا المتعاقدين ، ومن هذه الحقوق : ( دفع الأجر إذا كانت الوكالة مأجورة ورد المصروفات أو تقديمها إذا كانت حاجة إلى نفقات لتنفيذ الوكالة وتعويض الوكيل عن الضرر إذا أصابه ضرر بسبب تنفيذ الوكالة )*[1]*
والقاعدة العامة في الكسب هي : ( أن الإسلام لا يبيح لأبنائه أن يكتسبوا المال كيفما شاؤوا وبأي طرق أرادوا ، بل هو يفرق لهم بين الطرق المشروعة وغير المشروعة لاكتساب المعاش ، نظراً إلى المصلحة الجماعية ، وهذا التفريق يقوم على المبدأ الكلي القائل بأن جميع الطرق لاكتساب المال التي لا يحصل المنفعة فيها للفرد إلا بخسارة غيره ، غير مشروعة ، وأن الطرق التي يتبادل فيها الأفراد المنفعة فيما بينهم بالتراضي والعدل مشروعة )*[2]* . 
وهذا المبدأ يبينه قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم إن الله كان بكم رحيماً ، ومن يفعل ذلك عدواناً وظلماً فسوف نصليه ناراً )*[3]* . 
الشاهد في هذه الآية : ( ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم ) ولهذه الآية تفسيرين :
الأول : أن لا نقتل بعضنا بعضاً عن طريق الدعاوى والقضايا الكاذبة لكي نأخذ أموال بعضنا البعض بالباطل .
الثاني : أن نقتل أنفسنا بأيدينا كأن يسرق أحدنا فتقطع يده أو يزني فيرجم وغيرها من الأفعال غير المشروعة وعليه فعلى المحامي أن يراعي أحكام هذه الآية وغيرها فلا يخاصم أحداً ظلماً أو يأكل حقاً أو يساعد على أكله وعليه أن يقف مع الحق دائماً وأبداً . 
أما بالنسبة لبدل الأتعاب والذي يسميه فقهاء الشريعة ( الجعل ) فقد اختلف الفقه الإسلامي والقانون الوضعي فيه ، فسمح التقنين الوضعي للمتعاقدين بجعل بدل الأتعاب بنسبة مئوية إذا بلغت أكثر من 20% ( في المواد المدنية ) جاز للقضاء تخفيضه إلى الحد المعقول .
أما فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية فقد نظروا نظرة شرعية و اجتماعية و أخلاقية إلى المهن التي يحتاجها المجتمع . واعتبروا العمل واجباً دينياً وفرض كفاية لا تتم مصلحة الناس إلا به ، فإذا لم يقم أحد بهذا الواجب لحق بالمجتمع إثم على هذا التقصير فيكون الوجوب قائماً ما دام المجتمع محتاجاً إلى هذه الأعمال . وهذا المفهوم مبني على مبدأ وحدة المجتمع وتضامنه وتكافله . وعليه لا يجوز للعامل _ المحامي _ أن يفرض أجراً مرتفعاً مستغلاً حاجة الناس إلى عمله . كما ينبغي على الناس أن يعطوا هذا العامل _ المحامي _ كامل حقه دون نقص قبل أن يجف عرقه . 
وقد اختلف الفقهاء في الجعل على الخصومة ما بين تحليل وكراهة .
روي أن الأمام مالك*[*]* قد كره الجعل على الخصومة وروي عنه عكس ذلك *[4]* . ولعل سبب هذا الكره أن الخصومة لا تأتي إلا بالشر والمجادلة ولأنها قد تطول ولا ينجز منها غرض الجاعل فيذهب عمله مجاناً .
وقال الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة : ( إن ما يأخذه المحامي رزق حلال إن كان لرفع الحق ، لأن ما يأخذه على عمل وهو ثمن لمنفعة استوفاها الموكل *[5]* ) .

وحقيق علينا أن نبين ما ينص عليه القانون الوضعي وما يفعله بعض الناس من إعطاء المحامين نسبة مئوية من مال الدعوى التي يربحونها كأتعاب لهم ، فإن هذا اللون من الأتعاب لا يصح شرعاً أبداً . و المشروع هو تحديد جعل يتفق عليه قبل بدء العمل وعند التوكيل ويستحق هذا الجعل عند الانتهاء من العمل *[6]* . إذا طرأ في القضية طارئ كأن تستجد دعوى جديدة متعلقة بها عندها يمكن الاتفاق من جديد عن بدل أتعاب كل هذه الطوارئ بيد أن هذا الأمر قليل جداً إذ أن المحامي _ عادة _ يستطيع اكتشاف ظواهر وبواطن القضية بعد دراستها دراسة عميقة ومتمعنة . 
تنص المادة 1467 من المجلة العدلية : ( إذا اشترطت الأجرة في الوكالة وأوفاها الوكيل استحق الأجرة ، وأن لم تشترط ولم يكن الوكيل ممن يخدم بالأجرة كان متبرعاً فليس له أن يطالب بالأجرة ) فإذا وكل أحدهم محامياً من أجل مخاصمة آخر فبين له الخصومة ومدتها وقاوله على الجعل كانت الإجارة المتفق عليها صحيحة ولزم الأجر المسمى أما إذا بقيت مدة الخصومة والمرافعة مجهولة فالأجرة فاسدة . 
قال الأمام المزني *[**]* : ( لا يصح الجعل إلا أن يكون معلوماً ، فلو قال: قد وكلتك في بيع هذا الثوب على أن جعلك عشر ثمنه أو من كل مئة درهم من ثمنه درهماً لم يصح للجهل بمبلغ الثمن وله أجرة مثله …) *[7]*
يتبين لنا ومما تقدم أن بدل الأتعاب الشرعي يجب أن يكون مبيناً ومحدداً وغير مشوب بأي عزر وجهالة وعليه لا يصح بدل الأتعاب إذا حدد بنسبة معينة بل يجب أن يكون محدداً ومعلوماً مع مراعاة كل قضية وظروفها وكل وكيل ( محام ) وقدره وقيمته وعليه والله أعلم . 
أما بالنسبة إلى درجة دين الجعل فقد أسماه الفقه الإسلامي بالدين القوي ومن الديون التي يعتبرها الفقه الإسلامي ديوناً قوية النفقة التي يفرضها القاضي أو التي تقرر بالاتفاق والتراضي فهذا النوع من الديون لا يسقط إلا بالأداء أو الإبراء .
أما باقي الديون فهي بمنزلة واحدة مهما اختلف أسبابها كالقرض والمهر ونحوه إذا كانت هذه الديون قد أبرمت في حال الصحة أما إذا حلت ذمة المدين بالديون في حال المرض فتصبح في المرتبة الثانية بعد الديون في حالة الصحة .
وهكذا فالديون القوية بحسب ما أرى *[8]* _ هي الصادرة عن حكم قضائي أو اتفاق موثق عند السلطة سواء أكانت هذه الديون ديون الله تعالى كالزكاة والكفارة والنذور أو ديون العبادة كالأجرة والقرض ونحوها . فهي بمنزلة واحدة إذا ترتبت في ذمة المدين في حال الصحة أما إذا ترتبت عليه في حال المرض فتصبح في المرتبة الثانية ، وعليه فدين بدل أتعاب المحامي يصبح من الديون القوية إذا كان مستنداً إلى حكم قضائي أو إذا كان صادراً عن اتفاق صريح خال من عيوب الإرادة وموثق عند السلطة المختصة بذلك فإذا كان من هذين الصنفين فإنه يصبح ديناً قوياً أو ممتازاً وإذا خرج عن هذين الصنفين فيصبح ديناً عادياً كغيره من الديون العادية والله أعلم .
الدكتور مسلم بن محمد جودت اليوسف 
---------------------
*[1]* – فقه المعاملات ، د . محمد علي عثمان الفقي ، دار المريخ ، المملكة العربية السعودية ، 
الرياض 1406 ه / 1986 م ، ص348 . وانظر قانون المعاملات المدنية الإماراتي والقانون المدني الأردني ، د . وهبة الزحيلي ، ص292 _ 293 . 
*[2]* - أسس الاقتصاد لأبي الأعلى المودودي نقلاً عن كتاب الحلال والحرام في الإسلام ، د . يوسف القرضاوي ، المكتب الإسلامي ، الطبعة الرابعة عشرة 1405 ه / 1985م ، ص 138 .
*[3]*- سورة النساء ، 29_30 .
*[*]* مالك : مالك بن أنس بن مالك بن أبي بكر عامر ، إمام دار الهجرة ، وأحد أئمة المذاهب المتبوعين ، وغليه ينسب المذهب المالكي من مؤلفاته الموطأ ( الأعلام للزركلي ج6/128 _ طبقات الحفاظ ص89 _ طبقات القزاد ج1/35 .
*[4]* – انظر تبصرة الحكام لابن فرحون ج1/184 .
*[5]* - أجرة المحامي ، محمد أبو زهرة ، مجلة لواء الإسلام ، العدد الأول من السنة الثانية _ رمضان 1368ه يونية 1949 ، ص44 .
*[6]* - الفقه المنهجي على مذهب الإمام الشافعي ، د . مصطفى الخن ، و د . مصطفى البغا ، وأ علي الشربجي ، دار العلوم ، دمشق ، ط(1) ، ج 7 / 186 .
*[**]* المزني : إسماعيل بن يحيى بن إسماعيل بن عمرو ، فقيه شافعي ، مجتهد ، محدث ، صاحب الإمام الشافعي وأخص تلامذته . من كتبه الجامع الكبير ( طبقات الشافعي الكبرى ج2/93 وفيات الأعيان ج1/196 )
*[7]* – المجموع للنووي ، ج14/168 وانظر القوانين الفقهية لابن جزي ، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت ، ص 216 وانظر السيل الجرار المتدفق على حدائق الأزهار _ لمحمد بن علي الشوكاني -ج 4/ هامش ص 229 
*[8]*– لم أجد هذه المسألة في كتب الفقه لذلك اجتهدت برأي ولم ألو .


منقول

ملاحظة هناك بحث مرفق في الأسفل يرجى الأنتباه



أم خطاب
للامانة تم حذف الايميل الدكتور 
منقول من هنا
http://saaid.net/bahoth/25.htm

----------

